# Rod #2 blank choice???



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

This will be my second rod build. The first was a Spinning rod for tarpon Fishing with live bait.

Anyways.........

I want to build a rod for wading. I would like it to be 6' and very light. I would like it to have soft tip for trout and some back bone for those red fish. I will be throwing artificial. I have a new mud hole catalog that came in yesterday. Maybe that is why I want to build #2.
Anyone have any experience with the MHX blanks? If so what would be a good one?

Also since i'm new to this I don't want to spend over 80$ on the blank.

Please Help!
fishfan


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

Batson XSB 822.5 hands down.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

For what you looking for, I'd suggest the MHX MB782 for a 6'6" blank. The tip is pretty light but you won't lack the power to turn a redfish around. If you're willing to up your budget about $10.00 or so, the High Modulus version of that blank is even lighter.
Pair that up with some American Tackle Nanolite micro guides and you'll be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

X2 on the XSB 822.5 its DY NO MITE.... Great for plastics and small tops. Althought it is 6'10". This is my bread and butter rod. Good luck in your search.

Pods


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

On that Batson blank the XSB 782 the batson website has it listed as medium power with fast tip and weighs 1.34oz. Swampland has the XSB 782 blank listed as medium light with fast tip at 1.68 oz. If the batson website is correct then that is the blank to get especially if Swampland can get that blank for 85 bucks and it really is 1.34oz. That is super light. I just got a St. Croix 6'6" blank SC5 that is 1.3oz and is medium power with a fast tip and it is the nicest blank I've ever laid my hands on. If you can get a blank that is 1.34 oz and is only 85 bucks then jump all over that deal, I paid 120 for my blank and that was 50 dollars off. Swampland has great prices and carries a few different brands of blanks. They have a new website full of new products going online within the next few days. It's best to call Lance at Swampland for the time being since a lot of his products aren't listed on the website right now. His prices are lower than mudhole in most cases and his split grip sets are cheap and really nice, better than any split grip set that mudhole carries in my opinion. Also if you order a blank from Lance he will do the measurements on the blank so that you can get winding checks, reel seats and grip sets that fit right off the bat so you don't have to get the blank first, then measure it and the n order you components.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

All great suggestions...

An alternative:Go see Terry at FTU and check out the BSRT66L. It is a thing of beauty. He has a built-out example there and it will blow you away... I have three...:wink:

Its 51 bucks too...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You said that you wanted a tip on the rod that had a little bit more give to it. In that case there is a blank that swampland sells its a Castaway Blank number 783 and it's medium power with a moderate fast tip so it will have a little bit more give than a fast tip. It weighs in at 1.6oz which is still very light and only costs 50 bucks which is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

JimG said:


> All great suggestions...
> 
> An alternative:Go see Terry at FTU and check out the BSRT66L. It is a thing of beauty. He has a built-out example there and it will blow you away... I have three...:wink:
> 
> Its 51 bucks too...


Is that the gloss black IM8? If so I also have three and there nice


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

Guys Thanks for for all the info. 

It will be Baston xbs822.5. I have a call into swampland, So there we go. I will keep the build posted. If I figure out how to upload pictures.:headknock

Again thanks for all the help. I'm sure there will be many more questions.

Tight lines,
fishfan


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

Well first thanks for all the info, it helps so much. 

Hello 2coolers
I went with the batson 822.5 I love it super light feels great in the hand.

The guides are Fugi micro nanolight #4 with one double foot #5. I was really confused on what Size and how many. I went with 9 on 6' 10" rod. I wrapped them spiral. I just eye balled it.
After I got the guides to the bottom. I have a large gap between the two guides.What Do ya'll think. I haven't put the epoxy on yet. I can still make changes. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think. That was my first tiger wrap so take it easy...

:texasflag

Thanks,
Fishfan


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

PM sent..........


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

The tiger looks great to me!

Did you try to static test the rod and see if the line runs in uniform with the blank with the current line set up? That should help you determine if the guide placement is correct.


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

Line doesn't touch the blank it cast like a dream and when i put in a load all seems well nothing seem to twist. It just looks a little off.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeff the rod came out looking great. Like the grip set up with the silver rings. I use them on all the rods that I build using the EVA grips. The rings just brings out the contrast between the black and silver. It make the rod look like a high end rod costing a couple of hundred bucks.


----------

